# 9.0 RC-2 The cursor freezes a while after gnome started.



## paulfrottawa (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello 
I noticed in Beta-2 the cursor would freeze a little while after gnome started. In this realease RC-2 it just happened again on first boot with gnome2. So I took down the /var/log/messages at the bottom to post here. 


```
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0047
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: atkbd: keyboard ID 0xffffffff (1)
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fe
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew last message repeated 2 times
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: kbdc: DIAGNOSE status:0055
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: kbdc: TEST_KBD_PORT status:0000
Nov 27 10:46:00 freew kernel: atkbd: failed to reset the keyboard.
```

Yes, my keyboard is stuck too. Maybe it'll go away but I thought some could explain the reason.

```
FreeBSD freex 9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #0: Sat Nov 12 18:35:25 UTC 2011     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64.
```

__________________________________________thanks


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 28, 2011)

Well the problem didn't reoccur again. 

The last build it happened from time to time at first.


----------

